# GeForce 6600 PCI-E on x86_64. PC IS FROZEN!!!!

## cerebrum

Ok. I have next problem: when i try use "nvidia" driver (7676 from portage installed) after "startx" my PC is hard frozen!!! But when i try to use "nv" in xorg.conf - all is good, but no hardware GL support...

My distro is:

```

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/amd64/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r1, 2.6.14.2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14.2 x86_64 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.80GHz

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.11

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.18-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O3 -ffast-math -funroll-all-loops -fforce-addr -fforce-mem -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse2 -msse3 -mfpmath=sse -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib64/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O3 -ffast-math -funroll-all-loops -fforce-addr -fforce-mem -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse2 -msse3 -mfpmath=sse -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="ru_RU.KOI8-R"

LC_ALL="ru_RU.KOI8-R"

LINGUAS="ru en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X Xaw3d aalib alsa apache2 audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdparanoia cdr cjk crypt curl dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode fam foomaticdb fortran fusion gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib jpeg kde lzw lzw-tiff motif mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia objc ogg oggvorbis opengl pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline real rtc sdk sdl slang spell ssl tcltk tcpd threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis xine xml xml2 xmms xpm xv xvid zlib linguas_ru linguas_en userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

 

```

I compile kernel (2.6.14.2) WITHOUT iommu, framebuffer and AGP-support is switched off too... Support PCI-E in the kernel(not a module)...

My hardware is next:

MB: ASUS P5LD2

RAM: 1 Gb DDR2

Video: GeForce 6600 PCI-E

Below my xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log:

```

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

######################

#####################

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/CP1251/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/CP1251/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/CYRILLIC"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/default"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/hebrew"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ISO10646-1/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ISO8859-5/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ISO8859-5/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/KOI8-R/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/KOI8-R/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/KOI8-R/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

#    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/CP1251"

#    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ISO10646-1"

#    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ISO8859-5"

#    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/KOI8-R"

#    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "250 50"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us,ru"

    Option "XkbOptions" "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "SAMSUNG"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 82.0

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 40-150

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

#EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GeForce 6600"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    131068

    BusID      "PCI:3:0:0"

    Option    "NvAGP" "0"

    Option    "RenderAccel" "disable"

    Option    "AllowDDCCI" "enable"

    Option   "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT-0"

    Option   "Coolbits" "0"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "GeForce 6600"

    Monitor     "SAMSUNG"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#   Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.14.2 x86_64 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux cerebrum 2.6.14.2 #2 PREEMPT Thu Nov 17 00:56:14 GMT 2005 x86_64

Build Date: 13 November 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Nov 17 01:08:31 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "SAMSUNG"

(**) |   |-->Device "GeForce 6600"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts").

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,/usr/share/fonts/artwiz,/usr/share/fonts/CP1251/75dpi,/usr/share/fonts/CP1251/misc,/usr/share/fonts/CYRILLIC,/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic,/usr/share/fonts/default,/usr/share/fonts/hebrew,/usr/share/fonts/ISO10646-1/75dpi,/usr/share/fonts/ISO8859-5/75dpi,/usr/share/fonts/ISO8859-5/misc,/usr/share/fonts/KOI8-R/100dpi,/usr/share/fonts/KOI8-R/75dpi,/usr/share/fonts/KOI8-R/misc,/usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1,/usr/share/fonts/ukr,/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/modules"

(**) Option "NoTrapSignals"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2770 card 8086,2580 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2771 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,27d8 card 1043,817f rev 01 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,27d0 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,27c8 card 1043,8179 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,27c9 card 1043,8179 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,27ca card 1043,8179 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,27cb card 1043,8179 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,27cc card 1043,8179 rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev e1 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,27b8 card 1043,8179 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,27df card 1043,8179 rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,27c0 card 1043,2601 rev 01 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,27da card 1043,8179 rev 01 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 10de,0141 card 1043,8199 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000efff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd2f00000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x5100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(3:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0141) rev 162, Mem @ 0xd4000000/26, 0xd8000000/27, 0xd3000000/24, BIOS @ 0xd2fe0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd2effc00 - 0xd2efffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd2eff800 - 0xd2effbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd2ef8000 - 0xd2efbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd2fe0000 - 0xd2ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xd3000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd2effc00 - 0xd2efffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd2eff800 - 0xd2effbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd2ef8000 - 0xd2efbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd2fe0000 - 0xd2ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xd3000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd2effc00 - 0xd2efffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd2eff800 - 0xd2effbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd2ef8000 - 0xd2efbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd2fe0000 - 0xd2ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xd3000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.7676

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.7676

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-7676  Fri Jul 29 13:17:34 PDT 2005

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 03:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd2effc00 - 0xd2efffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd2eff800 - 0xd2effbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd2ef8000 - 0xd2efbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd2fe0000 - 0xd2ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xd3000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd2effc00 - 0xd2efffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd2eff800 - 0xd2effbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd2ef8000 - 0xd2efbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd2fe0000 - 0xd2ffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xd3000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [13] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000941f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [29] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT-0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "Coolbits" "0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowDDCCI" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of AGP disabled per request

(**) NVIDIA(0): ConnectedMonitor string: "CRT-0"

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xD4000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce 6600

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.43.02.61.00

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using ConnectedMonitor string "CRT-0"

(--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: maximum pixel clock: 400 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Failure reading EDID parameters for display device CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): SAMSUNG: Using hsync range of 31.50-82.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): SAMSUNG: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-160.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x768":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (1178) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.0 Hz (I)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 87.8 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024  

```

Look at the last string in the log: (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

After this string i have - DEEP FROZEN PC!!! What i doing wrong??? 

PLEASE HELP ME!!!!

----------

## cerebrum

Anybody HELP me!!! I'm realy don't know what to do now...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## enderandrew

Why have amd64 and nocona?

Is your system Intel or AMD?  That may part of the problem.

I'd wager someone will also claim that your problem is aggressive CFLAGS.

----------

## cerebrum

My system is Inet (EM64T). System was setting up from Gentoo 2005.1 amd64 Live CD.

You think what my CFLAGS is too agressive? All but NVIDIA working realy FAST and STABLE!

I tried recompile kernel with different confs - problem is still have...

May be something in the tune of X?

----------

## ultraViolet

Hi,

have you enabled fast writes or sba plz ?

You can tell it with :

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge and

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

i had some freeze problems before with fast writes. I needed to disalbe them in bios to use my nvidia card.

----------

## cerebrum

No, i haven't enabled fast writes... And i have PCI Express video adapter, but you tell me about AGP...

----------

## cerebrum

And what about /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh ? I don't runed it... May be cause in that?

----------

## Rahan

I got the same problem.

My X server works well, but each time I try some OGL app, it crashes my computer. The only thing I can do is moving the mouse and see the cursor reaction 1 minute later.

my config :

Geforce 6600GT 128Mo PCI-ex

AMDK8 3500+

kernel 2.6.12

1 Go RAM

----------

## ultraViolet

it could be a possibility. but i think that if your screen is freezing, it means that the drivers are loaded, but crashes.

It can be a matter with agpart module (in the kernel) and nvagp (given with nvidia-kernel). What module are you using (try a lsmod) ?

If i was in the same trouble as you, i would try :

Change your xorg.conf to that (comment all lines i have commented, which are unneccessary) :

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GeForce 6600"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    #VideoRam    131068

    #BusID      "PCI:3:0:0"

    #Option    "NvAGP" "0"

    #Option    "RenderAccel" "disable"

    #Option    "AllowDDCCI" "enable"

    #Option   "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT-0"

    #Option   "Coolbits" "0"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection
```

try a start x

edit : 

You are not using agp , look at this part of ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/1.0-7676/README.txt

 *Quote:*   

> Appendix D. X Config Options
> 
> 

----------

## cerebrum

Tanks... Will probe after 5 hours - i'm at work now  :Sad: 

----------

## Rahan

It works perfectly with previous version of nvidia kernel and glx (66.29) .  :Surprised: 

----------

## ktm

Rahan> I think you got another problem than cerebrum. Sounds like the issue with the newest nvidia drivers together with composite extension that make some apps crash.

cerebrum> I got the exact same problem that you. How did you fix it? I suspect the 2.6.14 kernel to fuck with my xorg+nvidia, but not sure. Been searching for an answer for a week now  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cerebrum

 *Rahan wrote:*   

> It works perfectly with previous version of nvidia kernel and glx (66.29) . 

 

But when i try to load this version of nvidia module i got:

undefine symbols... and something wrong with 32bits...

may be it happen because i have high level code optimization? Same as 

```
-O3 -ffast-math -fforce-addr --force-mem?
```

----------

## cerebrum

 *ktm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cerebrum> I got the exact same problem that you. How did you fix it? I suspect the 2.6.14 kernel to fuck with my xorg+nvidia, but not sure. Been searching for an answer for a week now 
> 
> 

 

I'm not a fix this problem yet... I try do it during 1 week!!! And this bug drive me CRAZY!!!!

 :Confused: 

----------

## cerebrum

I don't believe that my problem is too HARD!!!!

Remind:

Celeron 2.8 EM64T(i used amd64 profile while installed Gentoo 2005.1 from liveCD)

Video: GeForce 6600 PCI-E

My make.conf:

```

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O3 -ffast-math -funroll-all-loops -fforce-addr -fforce-mem -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse2 -msse3 -mfpmath=sse -pipe" 

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu" 

LINGUAS="ru en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2" 

```

And problem is still have!!! Anybody can say me in that my problem EXACTLY?

----------

## cerebrum

Nobody can help me?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ultraViolet

did you try the things I have said to you before ? it is important since your xorg.conf is uncorrect.

what module are you using (nvagp or agpart) ?

----------

## cerebrum

I was tried with NVAGP and AGPART!!! BOTH!!!

AGPart in the kernel...

----------

## cerebrum

And what if i'll try next:

```

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen 1"

        Device "GeForce 6600"

        Monitor "SAMSUNG"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Modes   "800x600"

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Can it help me?

----------

## ktm

I tried different version of kernels, xorg, nvidia-drivers, but nothing. I still can use the nvidia drivers in xorg. When I start X it just freeze (black screen). Some one help us

btw. I use x86

----------

## ZiffyWombat

Which window manager are you using?

I would suggest removing some of your aggressive CFLAGS, try this one:

```
 CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

And then recompiling your Xorg and window manager with the above CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS

This should help. 

Judging from your xorg log, i would guess it's trying to load the window manager but cannot do it...

[EDIT]

Looks like youre using Intel Celeron with ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=amd64

and amd64 profile... I'm amazed you got the whole system up.

Here is my working xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen        "Center" 0 0

   Screen         "Right" RightOf "Center" 

   #Screen      "Right"

   InputDevice    "MasterMouse-usb" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice   "Backupmouse-ps2" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   #InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "SendCoreEvents"

   EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"         

   Option       "Xinerama" "True"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/:unscaled"

       FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bistream-vera/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

Load "extmod"

Load   "bitmap"

Load   "record"

Load   "glx"

Load   "dbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier     "MasterMouse-usb"

   Driver         "mouse"

   Option          "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option      "InputFashion" "Mouse"

    Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons" "True"

   Option          "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option           "Buttons" "7"

   Option      "Name" "MX-700"

   Option      "ButtonNumber"   "7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Backupmouse-ps2"

   Driver       "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option       "HistorySize" "64"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents"   "True"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbModel" "ltcd"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "fi"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "CRT"

   VendorName   "Panasonic"

   ModelName    "PanaSync/Pro5G"

   DisplaySize  325   243

HorizSync   30 - 89.3

VertRefresh   60 - 165.7   

Option       "CalcAlgorithm" "CheckDesktopGeometry"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

Identifier "CRT2"

HorizSync  30 - 67.9

VertRefresh 50 - 123.9

DisplaySize   271   200

Option   "CalcAlgorithm" "CheckDesktopGeometry"

EndSection

Section "Device"

         Identifier "Geforce0"

   Driver "nvidia"

   VendorName "nVidia Corporation"

   Option "NoFlip" "False"

   Option "NoLogo" "False" # [<bool>]

   Option "NoBandWidthTest" "True"

   Option "NoPowerConnectorCheck" "True"

   Option "UBB" "False" # [<bool>]

   Option "BackingStore" "False"

         Option "TwinView" "False"

   Option "MetaModes" "1280x1024,1280x1024"

   Option "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf"

   Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "31-67.9"

   Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50-123"

   Option "Stereo" "False # <i>"

   Option "HWcursor" "True" # [<bool>]

   Option "RenderAccel" "True" # [<bool>]

   Option "IgnoreDisplayDevices" "TV,DFP" # <str>

   Option "XvmcUsesTextures" "True"

   Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

   Option "RandRRotation" "True"

   Option "MultiSampleCompatibility" "False"

   Option "NvAGP" "0"

   BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

   Screen 0

    Option "Coolbits" "1" 

EndSection 

Section "Device"

    Identifier "NVIDIA 6600GT-0"

    Driver "nvidia"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option "RenderAccel" "True"

   Option "NvAGP" "0"

       Option "RenderAccel" "On"

       #Option "TwinView" "on"

       Option "Coolbits" "1"

       Option "NoLogo" "True"

   Option "AllowGlxWithComposite" "True"

       Screen 1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Center"

   Device "Geforce0"

   Monitor "CRT"

   DefaultDepth 16

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth 16

      Modes "1280x1024" 

#"1024x768" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

   ViewPort   0 0 

EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

   Depth 16

   Modes "1152x640"

# "1280x936"

#"1152x864""1024x768" "800x600"

   EndSubSection 

EndSection 

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "Right"

    Device "NVIDIA 6600GT-0"

    Monitor "CRT2"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

    Depth 16

    Modes "1280x1024"

"1152x640" 

ViewPort   0 0

#"1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

EndSubsection 

EndSection

#Section "Extensions"

#   Option "Composite" "Enable"

#   Option "RENDER" "Enable"

#EndSection

```

 If you are going to use the above example config, please tune monitor sections to fit your monitors refresh rates.

----------

## codedragon76

I am having the same problem as described earlier. I have an AMD64 on the ABIT An8 Ultra (NForce4 based) I am using the GeForce 6600GT. I have fresh installed gentoo and emerge x11-org and nvidia-glx. The modprobe failed due to , from what I read, the newest kernel release only works with the 7XXX drivers. I umasked the testing (7676) version of nvidia and associated dependencies. Now I can modprobe nvidia with no problem, but " X -config /root/xorg.conf.new" hard locks my system. Using the exact same xorg.conf with "nv" instead of "nvidia" produces a working desktop. I am at my wits end.  Has anyone else produced a working system with similar hardware?

----------

## ZiffyWombat

I have a working system with geforce 6600gt and Asus A8N-sli mobo, have you tried doing eselect opengl set nvidia or opengl-update nvidia before trying to boot X?

----------

## RuiP

I have problems of this kind once in a while and strange enough the only cure (in my case) are specific versions of nvidia-kernel.

Some work fine and some just frozen in aleatory mode.

1.0.7174 froze, 1.0.7667 and 1.0.7676 worked fine with me, but 1.0.7676-r1 frozes again.

The problem seems to be a know and hard to fix bug on nvidia driver... search nvidia site for more info and status of the thing.

Here is another thread full of tries and headaches on the same (just as reference):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-334436-highlight-.html

----------

## energyman76b

Hi,

rebuild your system, with sane flags.

Your CFLAGS are pure ricing. Stop that, and most problems go away.

Most probably, your system will be faster after you cleaned it up, because the binaries will be smaller and much friendlier to your cache. And cache is something so important and so lacking, saving some bytes there will make a difference.

So stop using stupid flags, and rebuild your system. If the problem is still there, try flashing your card with the latest bios. Some cards are reported to start working after a bios upgrade.

But since flashing voids your warranty, but rebuilding your system not, you should start rebuilding.

----------

## codedragon76

 *ZiffyWombat wrote:*   

> I have a working system with geforce 6600gt and Asus A8N-sli mobo, have you tried doing eselect opengl set nvidia or opengl-update nvidia before trying to boot X?

 

Did both commands to be sure, though they seem to do the same thing, with no change in the end result.

----------

## augury

1.  build x11-base/xorg-server w/ -O2 -march=nocona to see what happens

2.  take the glx out of the xorg.conf

3.  add nvidia flags ie

         Option  "NvAGP" "0"

        Option  "DigitalVibrance"       "2"

        Option  "CursorShadow"  "0"

        Option  "UseEdidFreqs"  "1"

         #Option        "TwinView"      "0"

        Option  "MultisampleCompatibility"      "1"

        Option  "UseFBDev"      "True"

        Option  "FlatPanel"     "False"

        Option  "HWcursor"      "True"

        Option  "SWcursor"      "False"

        Option  "FPDither"      "True"

        Option  "ShadowFB"      "True"

        Option  "dpms"          "False"

        Option  "nolinear"      "True"

        Option  "SilkenMouse"   "True"

        Option          "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1" 

        Option      "Accel" "True"

        Option          "RenderAccel" "1"

         #BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

4.  startx from a remote location so you can see what happens / strace it / gdb it (as best you can) 

5.  maybe you should've used the good flags

6.  nvidia sucks and provides no support except for the occational firmware update and has sold out to MS directx and abbandonded opengl at the bidding of BG, may he rot in hell when hes though wasting away on this earth, amen.

----------

